# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Is it profitable to farm a ladder (for example, MF palladin) at the moment

## GameAssist

please tell me, if it makes sense now to create a bot that will farm in MF ladder(mb HC) 24/7 to knock out runes and etc in order to sell them for real money.

----------


## ScottieKnowz

I have been running an MF Paladin using our bot : https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...time-keys.html (D2R Bots and Tools - Revamped Tools - Limited Lifetime Keys)
Over the course of the past week I've made well in access of $200 in goodies. It is still profitable.

----------


## GameAssist

Thank you for such a quick and comprehensive answer  :Smile: 
I plan to make my own bot, because I want to play an updated version of D2r, which I loved a lot very much before, and combine fun and profit))
$200 a week is not bad money at all. Tell me, is this from one workplace (account) - unless, of course, this information is not private?

----------


## ScottieKnowz

That is for a single account. So you can expect that per accout. Some of our users have generated far more than that weekly. Some have reported over $500 for the first week.

----------


## GameAssist

Oh, very interesting.
Maybe I'll even try your version.
THX

----------


## ScottieKnowz

> Oh, very interesting.
> Maybe I'll even try your version.
> THX


For what we are charging it's a no brainer! Hah

----------


## grucha

Running 5 bots. Everyone about 250mf. 3k fg 24/7. No more atm.

----------


## ScottieKnowz

Sounds like ur incredibly unlucky. I make roughly 3k fg a day with a single bot on good days. Some days I'm unlucky but usually at least 1k fg per day.

----------


## GameAssist

> Running 5 bots. Everyone about 250mf. 3k fg 24/7. No more atm.


thanks for sharing this information - I'm just interested in the opinion of several people

----------


## grucha

Yesyerday made 15k fg with 5bots.

----------


## GameAssist

> Yesyerday made 15k fg with 5bots.


is it very lucky?

----------


## grucha

Well, yes. Some lucky drops.

----------


## GameAssist

> Well, yes. Some lucky drops.


I do not quite understand what the exchange rate of "fg"
what is the price for Jah in "fg" on standard ladder

----------


## grucha

Smth like 2200 12hours ago.
Well 1000fg is aroind 15$.. deppends, but smth like this.

----------


## GameAssist

> Smth like 2200 12hours ago.
> Well 1000fg is aroind 15$.. deppends, but smth like this.


ah ok understood

----------

